# Snurrebassen



## malstrom (21. Februar 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Tolles Forum hier, und soviel positiv Mefo suechtige |supergri.
(Enschuldigt, Ich kann die die Umlaute nicht finden komm neamlich aus Holland |kopfkrat).
Ich denke darueber nach um mir ein paar Snurrebassen blinker zu bestellen (ich lese darueber nur positives). Nun habe Ich die Qual der Wahl in sowohl Gewicht als Farben. Wie sind eure erfarungen mit den Snurrebassen?. Koennt Ihr mir vielleicht ein paar tipps geben ueber welches gewicht und die besten Farben. Denke selber an ein gewicht so um die 22 gramm.;+. Da ich April richtung Ruegen will um die Mefos zu aergern weahre ich dankbar fuer eure Info.



> Wir sind alle im selben Boot, nur der eine Rudert und der andere Angelt #q


----------



## Frostbeule (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Hallo malstrom, 
ich habe schon die 22g und die 15g - Version gefischt und finde, dass die leichtere Version besser/lebhafter läuft und sich auch weit werfen lässt . Ich fische aber generell lieber etwas leichter. Was die Farbe angeht habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit der weißen Version gemacht.


----------



## malstrom (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Ok, danke Frostbeule #6.
Ich fische meistens so 18 bis 21 gramm.
Aber den tip mit den lebendigeren lauf nehme ich in achtung.
Kann ja beides gut sein denke ich.
Also den Laden wo Ich die Snurrebassen bestellen will hat mir geraten om die 24 gramm Version zu nehmen aber dass scheint mir ein bisschen zu schwer und zu tief laufend. Sind die Snurrebassen unterschiedlich gross pro gewicht?


----------



## Frostbeule (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Ja, die leichtere Version ist kürzer aber hat ca die gleiche Breite


----------



## lammi (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Moin,fische auch Snurrebassen in 25g auf Rügen in den Farben grün silber,pink silber,rot schwarz.


----------



## malstrom (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Moin Lammi, dank fuer dein beitrag.


----------



## lammi (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Einfach mal melden wenn du nach Rügen kommst,vieleicht kann man sich treffen.


----------



## Maik-FL (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Tatsächlich unteressante Köder, diese Snurrebassen, einige davon besitzte ich auch... .

Ein kleine Frage hätte ich da mal an jene die sie auch nutzen: Montiert Ihr die Dinger jedesmal am Wasser oder habt Ihr ne vernünftige Möglichkeit gefunden die fertigen Montagen zu transportieren - und wenn ja... welche ?

Gruß

Maik


----------



## Duke Nukem (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Ich nutze die Snurrebassen immer in Verbindung mit einer Springerfliege. Das komplette Vorfach lässt sich dann in einen Karabiner einhaken.


Andreas


----------



## Maik-FL (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

So mach ich das ja auch..., vormontierte Vorfächer, wahlweise mit oder ohne Springerfliege.

Was mich stört ist das Getüddel und bislang habe ich keine, für mich, vernünftige Möglichkeit gefunden die Dinger zu transportieren.


----------



## Duke Nukem (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Was heißt jetzt vernünftig? Ich nehme kleine Plastikdosen ca. 10 x 7 x 2 cm.


Andreas


----------



## malstrom (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Vielleicht nuetzt euch dieser link etwas.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4M6PMnfhtE

Ist der der blinker wirklich so gut?. Besser als der snaps zum bespiel?


----------



## Duke Nukem (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Nettes Video. Die Swing-Guards sind ganz intertessant. Wozu der Schnurstopper dient leuchtet mir allerdings nicht ganz ein. 




malstrom schrieb:


> ...Ist der der blinker wirklich so gut?. Besser als der snaps zum bespiel?



Ehrlich gesagt, ich habe damit noch nie etwas gefangen.  Hatte den Blinker aber bisher selten im Einsatz.

Nebenbei möchte ich noch loswerden, dass die Teile unverschämt teuer sind. Ohne Sprengringe, Drilling und nur 1-seitig geprägt.


Andreas


----------



## malstrom (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Ja, die dinger sind sauteuer.

Moechte sie aber trotzdem in meine sammlung haben.:q
Die farben sind naemlich sehr fangig fuer ein blinkerjunkie wie mir.
Also wenn ich alle blinker mitnehmen wuerde auf ein angeltag, wuerd ich sinken wie ein stein oder eine hernia bekommen.
Und dann sag ich jedesmal jetzt kauf ich nix mehr, bischen krank ist das schon |kopfkrat
Aber die besten blinker kristallisieren sich so aus, meiner meinung nach.


----------



## elbetaler (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

@malstrom,

so ähnlich geht es mir bezüglich des Spöket. Von diesen habe ich mir eine gute Auswahl in Gewichten und Farben zugelegt. Spöket in 18g gingen bisher noch am besten, habe auch immer mal wieder einen 35g montiert.
Die Dinger fliegen sehr stabil und weit und lassen sich auch im Flachwasser gut führen. Besonders leicht getwicht zeigen sie eine gute Aktion.
Nur:  Die BISSAUSBEUTE lässt zu wünschen übrig! Irgendwie werden nur Nachläufer produziert. Vielleicht liegts auch an meinem Führungsstil? Nach vielen erfolglosen Würfen kommt dann doch wieder ein Snaps oder anderer Blinker ran. Wenn dann nix beisst, hat man wenigstens seinen Frieden gemacht. Also dann ist auch kein Fisch da!? Alles jedesmal durchzuprobieren geht eh nicht, da sollte man sich auf die Lieblinge beschränken. Und hat man Erfolg, kann man ja immer noch was ausprobieren.
Übrigens, die Durchläufer laufen super! Da werde ich mir auch noch andere Farben zulegen.
Die Spökets sind auch gut im Süsswasser (Barsch, Hecht). Also, erstmal behalten. Die sind so schnucklig und fressen ja auch kein Brot und irgendwann hängt bestimmt wieder ein Fisch dran!

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## lammi (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Snurrebassen*



malstrom schrieb:


> Vielleicht nuetzt euch dieser link etwas.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4M6PMnfhtE
> 
> Ist der der blinker wirklich so gut?. Besser als der snaps zum bespiel?


Besser wird man sicherlich nicht sagen können,aber für die Sammlung immer intressant:m.Und fängt natürlich auch Fisch!Ich montiere immer am Wasser,hab eigendlich immer genug Zeit wenn ich am Wasser bin


----------



## malstrom (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Also den Spoket hab da auch einige von.
Hab gut damit gefangen aber ist fuer Mich aber auch einer der nicht immer ueberzeugt. Glaub die sind im kalten Wasser am faengigsten. Meerforelle mag den Spoket, aber wenn Ich damit in Holland auf Regenbogner angele ueberzeugt er weniger, eigentlich gar nicht.
Auf Wolfsbarsch habe ich im untiefen Wasser oder wenn sie hoch jagen ware Sternstunden belebt mit den Spoket (leider hat der Wolfsbarschbestand in Holland einen ordentlichen Schlag bekommen).

Aber dass ist meiner meinung nach mit allen guten Blinker so, mal gut mal slecht. Vertrauen, Laufeigenschaften, Fuehrung, Wasserbedingungen, Farbe,  stimmung der Mefo's (und Angler) machen glaub ich den Unterschied. 
Dass sind sehr viele Variablen die fuer den Einen den Mut in die Schuhe sacken laesst und fuer den Anderen einen unwiderstehlichen Reiz ausuebt. Mefo suechtig (salmonized):a, nach den Drill, Biss und adrenalin, kann mann, meiner meinung nach, nur werden wenn mann zur letzen gruppe gehoert.  

Mein favorit fuer Mefo ist der Hansen fight, geht immer mit und hat mir schon viele gefangen. 
Zweiter und allround ist der gute alte klassiker abu toby, der laesst mich nie im stich, Lachse, Mefo's, kurzgesagt fast alle Salmoniden, Wolfsbarsch, Hecht alles andere wass im wasser beisst der toby feangt. Die wussten Fruher verdammt gut wass faengt 

Usw.......

Schluesselwort: vertrauen.


----------



## elbetaler (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

#h Oder, man vertraut mal auf die Schmuckstücke an Ködern aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne! 

....Bei Ruten, Rollen, Haken, Schnüren, ..... Bootsmotoren, PC- und Kommunikationstechnik ....usw. ist dieses Vertrauen doch längst vorhanden! Sicher hat Qualität auch ihren Preis. Allerdings sind längst viele Produkte zu unserem alltäglichen Gebrauch zu zählen, bei denen man schon fast blind zugreift - und das allein schon wegen dem guten Leumund.
Dabei hat die Praxis längst mit bestimmten Vorurteilen aufgeräumt, dass zB. alles von "da" nur kurzlebig, hochgezüchtet und abgekupfert ist. 
Der Schutz einheimischer Produkte und damit verbunden die eingeschränkte Vermarktung von Importware ist ein uraltes Politikum. Stichwort: Erhaltung von Arbeitsplätzen. Doch an der allgemeinen weltweiten Globalisierung kommt keiner vorbei. Kein Land hat alles, also muss man Bandagen lockern und auch Konkurrenz zulassen.
Für uns kann das bedeuten, noch mehr Auswahl an Angelzeugs und wer soll dann noch durchsehen#c? Also kommt dann wieder das Vertrauen ins Spiel!

Warum liest man nie: ...Habe auf Heintz, Zepp, Jenzi, Eisele oder so gefangen? Sind doch schon längst (leider) hauptsächlich die Importe, die unser Vertrauen geniessen!? Hiesige Köderschmieden haben auch Potential:m

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## malstrom (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Wenn du Japankoeder meinst dan sind die von qualitaet her 1A und sehen fast aus wie echte fische, die muessen sicher funktionieren auf Mefo.:k Hier in Holland wird mit Japanwobblern aller art auf Wolfbarsch geangelt.

Ich habe eigentlich gemeint, dass fast jeder Koeder faengt wenn man ihn vertraut. Das hat hauptsaechlich zu tun mit der Zeit dass er im Wasser ist. Ich habe nicht gemeint dass mann in verzweiflung zuruckgreifen muss auf vertraute Koeder weil die Wahl zu gross wird. Es gibt eben Blinker die besser fangen. Und die muss Man finden, Egal woher die kommen. Darum kaufe ich neue modelle um sie aus zu probieren, und zeigen schnell genug ob sie mir gefallen oder nicht. Leider gibt es denn Blinker die ich nie mehr Fische, aber glaube dass fast jeder dieses Problem hat. #q 

Ist ja ein Edles Streben um Herstellern aus eigenem Land zu bevorzugen, weahre es nicht dass in Holland die Mefo's nicht entnommen werden duerfen, aber eben doch keine Chance haben wegen der vielen Stellnetze und Reusen auf wichtigen Migrationsrouten, auch nach Deutschland. Daher Keine blinker produzenten und kein nennenswertigen verkauf, frueher waren die Hollandische Pako's gut (Paul Korver). Leider gibt es in Holland eine Schwache lobby zum Schutz der Fische.
In Deutschland dagegen gibt es dass wohl, Ihr habt es geschafft um den Lachs und Mefo eine zukunft zu geben. Etwas um Stolz drauf zu sein. |stolz: Es gibt top websites fuer blinker aller art. 
Gut fuer den Deutschen Markt und Europa.
Aber wenn wir von abkupfern (fight, moresilda, toby, flash usw) reden dann sind die "Einheimischen" produkte ganz vorne.
Leider, es weahre besser, statt dessen, innovativ zu sein.
Zum Glueck versteht mann dass in Deutschland sehr gut.
Darum finde ich globalisierung im bezug auf angelsachen genau wie du eine gute Sache. Es kommt die evolution der Blinker und Tackle zum guten.:vik:


----------



## dreikantmassstab (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Moin!

Ich war die beiden letzten Wochenenden mal an der Ostsee, wobei ich gestern den ganzen Tag den Snurrebassen gefischt habe. Leider ohne Erfolg!!! Aber zum Glück hatten die restlichen Angler mit dehnen ich gesprochen habe auch kein Glück. Somit kann es letztendlich ja nicht am Snurrebassen liegen. |rolleyes

Worauf ich hinaus will: Gibt es noch ein paar weitere Erfahrungsberichte zum Snurrebassen? Gewicht, Farben, Führung usw. . Ich finde den Blinker äußert interessant und würde meinen Horizont gerne erweitern!

Bis dann, Lars


----------



## Meck Henne (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Moin,

ich nutze den snurrebassen seit Anfang 2015 ausschließlich. Hat mich wirklich überzeugt. Meist fische ich den in 24 gr. da er trotz des relativ hohen Gewichts recht flach läuft. Am Anfang habe ich die spezielle Montageart von Jens Bursell getestet, ist mir auf Dauer aber zu frickelig. Aber seine Aussagen über weniger Fehlbisse damit kann ich nur unterschreiben.
Ganz besonders fängig macht ihn glaube ich sein Verhalten beim Spinnstopp uns sein UV-Lack.
Ein Erlebnis der 3. Art hatte ich mit dem Ding in Dänemark beim Wolfsbarschangeln. Ich konnte damit die einheimischen Angler regelrecht nass machen (Bei 3 Sessions hatte ich 14 !!! Barsche und null Verlust). Das gab eigentlich den Ausschlag. Meine Farben sind in der Regel natürlich, also irgendetwas mit grün/silber/glitter oder grün/gelb und in der Dunkelheit gerne den schwarz/weißen.

#6


----------



## Rosi (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Also ich habe die Dinger aus meiner Blinkerdose entfernt. Zu umständlich im Handling, passt nicht zusammen mit Führung anderer, effektiver Blinker. Also man muß zu viel umbasteln am Wasser. Im Hinterkopf immer die Frage: Reppeln mir die Enden auch nicht die Geflochtene auf? Ja ich weiß, machen sie nicht, aber wenn doch?

Ich bleibe bei meinen Normalos. Die hake ich in den Wirbel ein und gut iss.


----------



## Ostseesilber (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Moin moin, also ich konnte auch einen Snurrebassen probefischen- und zwar in 24 g. Er läuft recht flach und auch gut und das Verhalten beim Spinstop ist auch ok aber die Wurfeigenschaften sind - insbesondere bei Gegenwind- nicht optimal. Mein snurrebassen flog zunächst gut und schoss dann immer nach oben- keine Ahnung ob ihn eine Boe erwischt hatte oder nicht- für mich nicht akzeptabel, weil das zu viel Wurfweite kostet. Es gibt andere Durchlaufblinker die das besser machen und auch sehr gut laufen. Nur meine Meinung- allen Petri heil, egal ob mit snurrebassen oder etwas anderem.


----------



## dreikantmassstab (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Moin,

Danke für die unterschiedlichen Rückmeldungen! Wir waren gestern mit vier Mann an der Küste, wobei ich mal wieder meine Snurrebassen probiert habe und die Kollegen die "herkömmlichen" Blinker. Allerdings waren wir wohl an der falschen Stelle. Es ging gar nichts... Weder bei uns, noch bei den beiden Fliegenfischern die sich dazu gesellt haben, noch bei dem anderen Spinnfischer. Somit habe ich die Hoffnung, bezüglich der Snurrebassen, noch nicht aufgegeben.

Kurze Frage zum Wechsel: Ich fische die Teile im Moment vorgebunden mit einem relativ langen Vorfach welches ich einhänge. Spricht etwas dagegen, die Surrebassen fix und fertig auf ein ca. 20 cm langen Vorfach zu binden an dem sich am Ende ein Wirbel zum Einhängen in einen Karabiner befindet? Das würde den Wechsel und die ganze Tüdelei  etwas entspannen... Ich hoffe es ist verständlich ausgedrückt ;-)

Bis dann...


----------



## Ostseesilber (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Moin, also ich halte nichts vom zwischentüdeln eines Wirbels oder NoKnots zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur. Irgendwann ist man beim Einholen unkonzentriert und zieht das Ding mit durch den Spitzenring der - eventuell hochwertigen - Rute. Sehr ärgerlich wenn dabei der Spitzenring flöten geht. Zum anbinden des Vorfachs am besten den verbesserten Albright Knoten nutzen. Irgendwann kristallisiert sich der Lieblings-(durchlauf)blinker heraus und du wechselst den Köder eh nicht mehr. Wenn das doch mal nötig ist einfach ein etwas längeres Vorfach vorschalten- das gibt Raum für ein oder zwei Wechsel.


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Du kannst die auch extrem kurz vorbinden und mit einem Snap einhängen. Dann hast du den Albrightknoten immer noch einen Meter vor dem Snaps und eine "Warnung", wenn der Knoten durch die Ringe geht.

Ostseesilber hat schon recht, Vorfach mit Wirbel befestigt und es ist keine Frage ob, sondern nur wann und wie oft der Wirbel durch den Spitzenring knallt. Und besser wird der Ring dadurch nicht...


----------



## dreikantmassstab (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Snurrebassen*



Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Moin, also ich halte nichts vom zwischentüdeln eines Wirbels oder NoKnots zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur. Irgendwann ist man beim Einholen unkonzentriert und zieht das Ding mit durch den Spitzenring der - eventuell hochwertigen - Rute. Sehr ärgerlich wenn dabei der Spitzenring flöten geht. Zum anbinden des Vorfachs am besten den verbesserten Albright Knoten nutzen. Irgendwann kristallisiert sich der Lieblings-(durchlauf)blinker heraus und du wechselst den Köder eh nicht mehr. Wenn das doch mal nötig ist einfach ein etwas längeres Vorfach vorschalten- das gibt Raum für ein oder zwei Wechsel.



Das mit der Rutenspitze ist ein Argument! 

Es ist jedoch so, dass ich hier bei uns in Bremen, auch mit einer ähnlichen Montage fische: Ein ca. 80 cm langes Flurocarbon-Vorfach an die Hauptschnur geknotet, dann ein einzelner Karabiner - jedoch ohne Wirbel - und dann den GuFi, oder was auch immer einhänge. Damit habe ich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht und spätestens wenn der Knoten vom Vorfach/ Hauptschnur an der Spitze ankommt höre ich auf zu Kurbeln |rolleyes

Ich dachte immer, es hätte etwas mit "ästhetischen" Gründen oder der Scheuchwirkung zu tun, dass Knoten bevorzug genommen werden. Für mich wäre das auf jedenfalls eine Alternative zum schnellen wechseln der Blinker. Probiere ich das nächste Mal einfach aus


----------



## prion (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Moin,

ich kann da meinen Vorrednern größtenteils beipflichten, allerdings ist es dein Geschmack dem du folgen solltest. Probiers mal aus. Ich habe auch mittlerweile meine 2-3 lieblingsstücke, die ich dann auch ausdauernd fische und wenig bis gar nicht wechseln möchte. Und einmal in der Dämmerung zu bauen bei längerer Vorfachschnur ist keine große Arbeit. Dann hast du nämlich auch immer einen guten (scharfen) Haken in gebrauch, und musst keine montierten, vertüdddelten oder salzig-rostige Haken fischen. 
Petri


----------



## mcfishman (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

So, mal hochholen und nach den aktuellen Erfahrungen fragen.... wie läuft es mit den Snurrbassen?


----------



## lammi (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

?????


----------



## mcfishman (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Weiß auch nicht, sind irgendwie ein paar Buchstaben verloren gegangen - sorry


----------



## mefo81 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Hallo
Also ich wohne hier oben im hohen Norden  (Flensburg )  und habe quasi eine reichhaltige Auswahl an Inline Blinkern von dem Snurebassen Hersteller. Ich habe Bus vor ein paar Jahren nur mit Snurebassen gefischt und bin dann irgendwann mal auf den Silling umgestiegen. Seitdem Fische ich nur noch mit den Silling Blinkern und bin total begeistert von den Teilen. Sie fliegen sehr gut und fangen Wesen besser finde ich. Ich Fische  fast das ganze Jahr mit Kupfer und rotem Beisspunkt und mittlerweile nur noch mit Drilling. Im Winter nutze ich noch den Silber /pink/weißen und dann noch einen in sandaal Farbe aber der Kupfer bringt mir persönlich viele Fische. Weit werfen muss man nicht,  50m reichen. Die Dänen duschen fast nur leichte Köder. Snurebassen gibt es etwas günstiger in Sonderborg bei Peter von PC Fishing. Super laden, falls man mal dort ist.


----------



## mefo81 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Ich sehe gerade das mein Handy meine Texte beeinflusst aber ich denke man kann trotzdem damit was anfangen. 
Die lassen sich nicht ganz so gut werfen wie die Snurebassen aber wie gesagt,  ich fange mit dem Silling viel besser! Am richtigen Strand braucht man zum Glück keine weiten Würfe aber trotzdem fliegt er auch gut.


----------



## kneew (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Bin auch schon auf der Suche nach nur noch (Inliner Köder) habe Snurrebassen und Sömmet sowie auch welche von Grizzly Tornado, Westin 360° aber alles leichte Köder von 15 - 26gr. 
Leider komme ich nicht bis nach Flensburg um damal Shoppen zugehen also muss ich das nehmen was beim Angeldealer im Geschäft hängt oder Online anders gehts nicht. Von Silling hab ich auch schon gehört - gelesen was den Flug angeht denke mal das diese ganzen Köder auch viel eher für nicht so dolle Winde geeignet sind. Snurrebassen perfekt - die anderen muss ich selbst noch testen aber immerhin habe ich von allen die Farbwahl.  Fische auch lieber mit (grün, blau, silber, schw-silber, schw, rot-schw, weiß und mit (rot-organge-beißpunkt) ansonsten tut es ne Perle ja auch. 

Und jetzt muss ich hier doch mal fragen -wie fischt ihr mit den Inlinern kompl beweglich auf der Flourcarbone Schnur oder mit zwei Perlen zwischen dem Inliner? 

Grüße


----------



## mefo81 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Also ich nehme ein ca 1m langes Stück 0,40 Fluorocarbon, Drilling mit einem Ring dazwischen anbinden, dann eine rote Gummiperle, dann die Schnur durch den Blinker, dann eine kleine harte Perle und einen strammen Stopper davor. Schlaufe oben drauf und einfach in den Wirbel an der Hauptschnur einhängen.
Den Stopper schiebe ich so hin das er ca 1cm Luft zu dem Blinker hat, damit der Blinker beim stopp schön rotiert. 
90% aller Mefos fange ich direkt nach einem stopp und mache daher häufiger Stopps, auch mal für 2-3 sek. 
Wie gesagt, nie wieder Snurrebassen, der bringt auch bei weiteren Würfen mehr Fisch (mir nicht ).

Petri und alles viel Glück


----------



## kneew (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

alls klar, ich Fische meistens auch mit einem Vorfach der länge 1m Fluorocarbon 0,35mm Einzelhaken mit einem Sprengring 0,8mm und einem Vorfachring 0,5mm. Dann eine Orange/Grüne/Weisse Perle je nach Farbe des Köders, und der Blinker auf die Schnur gezogen (also nichts dazwischen) wie bei Dir, mit Gummistopper und 1cm 'Spielraum' also ganz Freilaufend auf der Schnur geknotet ist alles an einem (Doppel Tönnchenwirbel) zwecks verdrallung.. Das mit den vielen Spin-stopps ja diese mache ich auch das (rotieren) des Köders kommt zwar beim Stopp aber auch nur wenn die Schnur 'stramm' ist. Wie man sieht gibt es viele verschiedene Varianten wie man mit den Inlinern fischen kann da ich auch einige male Sehe wie andere fischen es interessiert mich halt die vielen versch varianten daher fragte ich auch hier.. Danke für deinen Bericht. 

Den Silling werde ich mir auch (interessenhalber) zulegen welche Farben wären da deiner Meinung nach optimal grade jetzt wo es zum 'Frühjahr' hingeht oder auch für den 'Sommer' ?  
Grüße


----------



## kneew (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

@*bastido*, diesen Köder bekommst entweder im Angelladen oder halt online  zu kaufen hatte diesen auch mal in (gelb - schwarz, grün - schwarz) aber  der hat sich sch... geworfen sorry. Aber sicher magst Du da anderer  Meinung sein jeder 'wirft' ja auch anders.. Mit dem Westin D360°  Distance hatte ich auch einige Erfolge sowie auch mit dem Gladsax  Wobbler aber nun möchte ich mal (kompl auf Inliner-Durchläufer)  umstellen paar kleinere normal Blinker habe ich noch die sind aber auch  eher für das Belly geeignet oder bevor es mit dem Belly rausgeht,  schnell noch mal n paar Ufernahe Würfe die Pfannen das Flache Ufer halt  abfischen ;-) 
Aber so beim Strandwandern/ waten soll es mit dem  Durchlaufblinkern mal zu Sache gehen.. Bin immer für neues offen grade  was das (Angeln) angeht. ;-) 

tight lines


----------



## kneew (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

4 Farben vom Silling würde ich für mich 'Persönlich' wählen Kupfer, Weiss, ein Grüner, Schwarz-Grau bei allen vieren mit einem Orangen Punkt am unteren Teil.. Und dann kann der März kommen damit es mit vielen Würfen & Spinnstopps los gehen kann. #6 Man hat zwar viele, viele Köder aber zum Wasser nehme ich meistens auch immer nur noch 5 Stück mit ansonsten fängt man anzukramen und versucht jeden Blinker zu probieren das war früher immer so mein problem hab mich darin aber schon gebessert. So dann Jungs / Männer's.. 

Tight lines


----------



## jenz1984 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Snurrebassen*

Ich fische auch fast ausschließlich mit dem Snurrebassen, finde der läuft super, Farbauswahl ist super und Qualität auch (da blättert so schnell kein Lack ab)
Mich würd jetzt mal interessieren ob hier wer den Köderlauf modifiziert? Ich habe festgestellt das meine Snurrebassen nicht alle gleich geformt sind...
Einer ist z.B. ziemlich gerade, ein anderer vorne deutlich nach außen gebogen.

Das Material ist recht weich(Alu-Zinn oder soetwas), man kann es leicht verbiegen.
Mich würde interessieren ob der Lauf dadurch grossartig verändert wird.

Auch würde mich sehr interessieren ob jemand Durchlaufblinker mit Springerfliege fischt, und wie ihr das da mit dem Köderwechsel praktiziert.
Ich fische nur noch mit Springerfliege(Liftsystem). Bislang habe ich das Fluoro Vorfach mit dem Liftsystem immer angeknotet, für den Blinker einen Karabinerwirbel am Ende. Nun bin ich aber gezwungen beim Durchlaufblinker das Vorfach recht kurz zu halten...
Hab nur nie so ein gutes Gefühl dabei wenn 20cm vor meinem Blinker ein Wirbel plus Karabiner ist.
Gibts da Alternativen?

Wirbel an die Hauptschnur kommt auch nicht in Frage - nur noch mit FG Knot, zu oft hab ich mir im dunkeln schon den Wirbel durch den Spitzenring gezogen


----------



## maggi01 (30. März 2020)

Ich habe mich mal ein wenig in die Materie "Durchlaufblinker"eingelesen.Es gibt wohl demnach zwei Ansätze.

1.langes Vorfach mit Durchlaufblinker mittels Knoten direkt an die Geflochtene anbinden.
Vorteil: Kein Wirbel,der den Spitzenring beschädigen kann.
Nachteil: zum Ködertausch muss man den Haken/Drilling abschneiden,Köder wechseln und Haken/Drilling wieder anbinden.

2.kurzes Vorfach mit Durchlaufblinker und Tönnchenwirbel.Ein Karabinerwirbel wird an der Geflochenen zum Einhängen des Vorfachs benötigt.
Vorteil:unterschiedlicheVorfächer können vorbereitet und schnell ausgetauscht werden.
Nachteil :Karabiner an der Geflochtenen kann bei Unachtsamkeit  und Dunkelheit den Spitzenring beschädigen.

Frage: Könnte man nicht vor dem Karabiner eine Gummiperle setzen,der den Spitzenring im Notfall schützt,oder hätte das auf die Köderführung zu große Auswirkungen ?



Gruß  Marcus


----------



## rippi (30. März 2020)

Der Wirbel kann doch auch den Ring beschädigen, wenn du mit normalen Blinkern fischt? Das "Vorfach" auf dem der Blinken montiert wird ist am Ende nur ungefähr doppelt so lange wie der Blinker selbst. Ist das Vorfach länger solltest du (außer wenn du absolut nie Spinstops machst) sowieso einen Gummistoper über den Blinker machen, da die Fehlbisse dich sonst zur Verzweifelung bringen. 
Davon ab solltest du deinen Wirbel nicht an geflochtene Schnur binden, wenn du zu nicht-Durchläufern wechseln willst.


----------



## kneew (31. März 2020)

ich persönlich; 
binde mir nur noch den FG - Knoten mit einem Fluorocarbon Vorfach von 3.0m ans Band. Wirbel ade der Knoten geht gut durch den obersten Spitzenring und gibt mir auch im Dunkeln das Signal das der köder schon da ist. Früher hatte ich Notknot Wirbel mit Einhänger genutzt, und auch das problem im Dunkeln gehabt das dann der Wirbel durch den Spitzenring ging.. ärgerlich Und man hat genügend vor-Vorfachschnur um mal n wechsel eines anderen Köders zu nuzten. Binde mir das ganze Vergnügen ;-) bei jedem zweiten Angel Ausflug.. (Fische zudem auch nur noch mit Inliner).. Und freilaufend auf der Schnur ohne irgendwelcher Gummistopper/Perlen.

TL


----------



## Ostseesilber (31. März 2020)

FG werde ich mal probieren, bisher fahre ich mit dem doppelt gesicherten Albright sehr gut. Fische auch fast nur noch inliner...außer auf Dorsch.

Vor die 0,12 er geflochtene kommt ca. 1.20m Fluo, bei mir 0,33 mm Stroft FC1, sehr schön knoten- und abriebfest das Zeug.
Zur Tragkraft des Knotens kann ich nur sagen, dass ich bei einem Hänger mal den Haken aufgebogen habe und so den Hänger lösen konnte...

Der beschriebene Nachteil beim Umbauen ist in meinen Augen eher ein Vorteil. Ich fische lieber den Köder, dem ich vertraue den Tag über durch als ständig die Köder zu tauschen. Mehr aktive Angelzeit ist die Folge.

Wenn die Bedingungen stimmen und ich mit Dorschen rechne baue ich in der Dämmerung um...ans Ende des Fluo‘s kommt ein kleiner Wirbel und ein Dorschblinker.
Da der Wirbel ganz am Ende ist passiert es fast nie, dass man den durch den Spitzenring zieht.


----------



## maggi01 (31. März 2020)

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback. Ich seh schon ,man sollte sich für eine Blinkerart entscheiden,vereinfacht vieles.Habt ihr eigentlich bei den Durchlaufblinkern ein "Standardstartgewicht"?

Ich bin mir bei den Gewichtsabstufungen noch nicht ganz sicher,was da Sinn machen würde.Wollte mir den Silling und den Bornholmerpilen zulegen. Möchte möglichst wenig mit ans Wasser schleppen,das ging mit bisher immer auf den Sack.

Welche Gewichtsklassen fischt ihr denn am häufigsten ?


----------



## Nuesse (31. März 2020)

maggi01 schrieb:


> Welche Gewichtsklassen fischt ihr denn am häufigsten ?


18 gramm +/- 5


----------



## kneew (1. April 2020)

maggi01 schrieb:


> Welche Gewichtsklassen fischt ihr denn am häufigsten ?


17gr. +/- 5


----------



## Ostseesilber (1. April 2020)

Welches Gewicht du fischst ist auch eine Frage der persönlichen Vorliebe, hängt aber natürlich auch von der Rute und den äußeren Bedingungen ab. An der offenen Küste fische ich regelmäßig mit ca. 22 Gr. In den Buchten kann es dann bis ca. 18 Gr runtergehen. 
Bin ich bei Hack an der offenen Küste gehts bis 25 Gr rauf, darüber machts nicht mehr so viel Spaß. Im Einzelfall können es, zB wenn die Dorsche weit draußen stehen, auch mal 30 Gr werden. 
Nimm dir einfach verschiedene Blinker in verschiedenen Formen und Gewichten mit an die Küste und mit der Zeit werden sich deine Favoriten herausstellen.


----------



## maggi01 (1. April 2020)

Jav,vielen Dank euch,

das hilft schon enorm weiter, da werde ich die 14g Varianten erstmal auslassen.


----------

